# 700 acre club in Wilkes looking for 2 members



## clintdaniel (Jun 6, 2017)

We have a 8 member club outside of Washington with a mix of recent clearcuts and mature pines.Yearly food plot plants. There are also several creeks on the property. Turkey, deer and hogs. Camp set up with power, water, bunk houses and cleaning rack. Septic lines for campers. $900 per member. Message me for additional info.


----------



## bobprimm (Jun 6, 2017)

Please call to discuss
Thanks
Bob
770 807-2627


----------



## dhunter1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Where is it located in Wilkes County? Would you consider 3 more members?


----------



## MYRX (Jun 10, 2017)

No response to PM?


----------



## thomasa (Jun 11, 2017)

I sent a PM


----------



## Kevin the CB (Aug 2, 2017)

*Any openings left?*

I'm interested. You can contact @ 863-327-3115


----------



## patcavscout (Aug 3, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## PyratM (Aug 4, 2017)

Interested. Text or call 770-354-9226
Matt


----------



## Leveraction 45 (Aug 9, 2017)

*interested*

very interested. 706-836-1495. look forward to discuss.


----------



## Leveraction 45 (Aug 10, 2017)

*wilkes*

What's your contact info. Any openings left. Thanks.


----------

